# trade 14' camp trailer for a duck boat



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys I am looking to trade my Capri 14' camp trailer for a duck boat. I got it this summer and haven't used it much. I though this would make the wife want to go camping more but it didn't. So I am looking for a duck boat instead. It is in good overall condition with a few rough spots.

I would like to get a 12'- 16' flat bottom boat.

KSL ad


----------

